# which breeder do you recommend?



## TheDawg (Mar 4, 2015)

we are searching for a working line GSD to add to our family. Obedience is important to us along with the ability for personal protection. We have spoken to many but seem to be interested in Kreftwork, Von Gunbil and Bill Kulla.Location of the breeder is not important to us as we are willing to travel to get the right dog. We are willing to consider other breeders. Our hope in coming to this forum was to seek advice on recommendations. Not really interested in importing. I prefer to see and touch before you get my money. Please give us any advice you are willing to share on reputable breeders. Thank you so much in advance for being willing to share with us. May you be blessed.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Of those I would highly recommend Bill Kulla. I had a dog from his kennel and have enjoyed talking to him and Jennifer. Bill can be kind of gruff but I find him to be very honest and he knows his stuff. Jenn was very easy to work with when I was trying to explain the type of dog I wanted, and we are still in communication via Facebook. When I went to get my dog, they spent time letting me and a friend look at their kennel and meet some of the other dogs. They breed many dogs that are successful at everything from active pets to obedience, flyball, agility, police work, and national level Schutzhund. I do not have direct experience with the other two kennels, but based on conversations with others, they appear to be larger scale breeding operations and often charge way more than you need to pay for a nice dog from the same bloodlines from a breeder that is consistently producing quality working line dogs.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Though I have never purchased a dog from Bill and Jenn, I have done business with them (used two of their dogs for breeding). Bill does know his stuff and they were both really great and accommodating to work with. After seeing how happy Lies was, and other people I know who have purchased their dogs, I wouldn't hesitate purchasing from them either.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Bill Kulla.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

I don't think a general location would hurt. There are good breeders all over the country and it really is easiest to get one from near by. If you want to meet the dogs/breeders prior to purchase, I would imagine distance would matter.

If your idea of meeting is just to meet when you go to pick up a puppy, the face to face won't have any weight on purchasing a puppy, then it doesn't matter at all.

I mean...Kulla is in Illinois, kraftwerk is in Washington. I don't think you live a few hours drive from both of those places to make the meet and greet even possible.

If you give people an area, you'd get a lot more recommendations.


----------



## TheDawg (Mar 4, 2015)

Thank you for the response about location. It does not matter to me for a meet and greet. I travel all over the country. I am not in a hurry to just by a dog. I am patient and willing to make the trips to make the right choice. We are very committed to a animal when we bring it into our family. I have always been willing to travel all over to select the horses I purchase for my family and see no reason to be different when it comes to a dog. Maybe thats bad but i had rather make some trips than just buy one because they are within a certain distance. I am looking for something special. Something that will become a member of our family as a companion and protection dog.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Sent you a message


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

Where do you live?


----------



## TheDawg (Mar 4, 2015)

Thanks for asking about my location. I live in Middle TN. Please know that to me that has no bearing on the dog we select. I will travel anywhere in the U.S. to find the right dog.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

If I were in TN, I would check out Smithie86 who posted above and Sequoyah


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Point is, you can find the dog you're looking for without the crazy need to travel. There are tons of good breeders and they'll get you the dog you're looking for. You could then probably spend the money you saved on training for that dog since you want a protection dog. None of these breeders are going to sell you a puppy that is going to protect your family. That takes training.

Kulla would be a great place to start though.

I noticed the other two sell older dogs that are trained, not sure if bill does this. If you really need a true protection dog, that might be the better way to go.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Define "personal protection". It means different things to people. To some, it's true, trained, personal protection. To others, it's alerting to something by barking. And others feel a dog should naturally launch at what the person perceives as a threat without training.


----------



## TheDawg (Mar 4, 2015)

great question about defining personal protection. At the least we would want it to bark to alert us. I would prefer if it would bite on command but not unless instructed to do so. I appreciate everyone who has weighed in on this both in the forum and by private message. Please keep the suggestions coming and ask any questions. We are hungry for knowledge so we get the right dog for our family.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

So you want a family dog that can be trained for protection to some extent at least. Puppies are a crap shoot. You can have all the right genetics and still not get a great one for both family and protection. Are you stuck on a puppy or are you open to a young adult where you can see exactly what you'll be getting? Keeping in mind that it will be a full 2 years until the puppy reaches maturity and is really kicking into any defense drive it might have.


----------



## TheDawg (Mar 4, 2015)

We are very open to a dog instead of a puppy. I agree a puppy is a crap shoot. I really have no interest in a puppy that's just weaned. I like 1 to 2 yrs old. But that is a like not a must. I come here for advice and suggestions. Thank you for helping.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm going to send you another message on a breeder and trainer that might have something available, or available in the future. He just sold a dog he trainer that is exactly what you are asking for.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Bill Kulla often has young dogs or trained/titled dogs for sale, and if not I think he might be able to give you some good leads.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Be careful when you are looking for personal protection. There are a lot of "pick up the leash" trainers, importers that have really done nothing and now are experts in level 1, etc. personal protection dogs.

Research deeply......


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Smithie86 said:


> Be careful when you are looking for personal protection. There are a lot of "pick up the leash" trainers, importers that have really done nothing and now are experts in level 1, etc. personal protection dogs.
> 
> Research deeply......


:thumbup:
And yet they charge deep prices...


----------



## TheDawg (Mar 4, 2015)

Thank you for all the help. Please feel free to make any suggestions


----------

